# Pumpkin Pie and Peppermint Patty



## Vic1963 (Sep 10, 2009)

Below is my pumpkin puree soap, kind of rustic looking.  Smells good, bubbles like crazy.  CPHP

Then Peppermint Patty,  it looks kind of rough and naked in the picture , sorry it is a little blurry...guess my eyes are bad...it seemed to look better in person..hahha  , Also the chocoloate is alot darker in person than in the photo, which makes the neon green really POP.

I need to work on my photo taking...  I am still debating on whether to cut off my tops...and smooth out my soaps......or keep the rustic look...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I LOVE the rustic look! Handmade soap should look different than store bought IMO. Rough tops look cool. These are beautful....I must try some pumpkin soap....


----------



## holly99 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lookin' good! I love the color variation in the pumpkin one. How did you accomplish that?


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 10, 2009)

I put just a little sprinkle of cinnamon and cloves in it......A little goes a long way in soap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Both look great.
I especially like the peppermint! Very pretty!
I also like the rustic top.


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am wondering if I did a dark blue...and used neon yellow for the streaks if it would look like lightening in a dark sky ? lOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooooooh, I love these. I am a huge fan of the rustic look. Very nice


----------



## Milla (Sep 10, 2009)

Very cool!  leave the tops!  They look perfect!  I discovered that after I put labels on my soaps that I really like the rustic looking tops.  They peak out and look cool.  Your swirls are awesome and I am really loving the pumpkin soap!


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 10, 2009)

Leave the tops on for sure, they give the soap sooooo much character!

Just beautiful


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2009)

I love the soaps and wish I could smell them.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 11, 2009)

i like the rough tops, they look nice.


----------



## candice19 (Sep 11, 2009)

The Peppermint Patty looks awesome!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 11, 2009)

Love the neon green!


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay so I wanna EAT the first one (mmmm!) and the second one reminds of those glass balls that you run your hand over, and the electricity inside the ball follows your hand....lol.   Very cool soap!


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 11, 2009)

Those neon  celestial colors from cherrytreescents.com  are awesome. The yellow is really bright also.


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 11, 2009)

Love them!  and I vote to leave the tops rustic.


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 14, 2009)

I am loving these, very nice, leave the tops, they are too nice to cut off!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2009)

Keep the rough tops, dont cut them off that would be terrible, they look so good, fantastic colours, love the green.


----------



## squeakyclean (Sep 15, 2009)

I vote for the rough tops


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 20, 2009)

how the deuce did i miss these pix?

Great job, Vic!!

I like how the secondary colors seem to emanate from within.  kind of looks like the green is oozing from within the chocolate color.

mmm, mmm, tasty


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 20, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> how the deuce did i miss these pix?
> 
> Great job, Vic!!
> 
> ...



Now that it has been a week or so..... that brown is now almost black,and it look more peppermint patty color.

I love the neon colors from Cherrytreescents.com.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

> how the deuce did i miss these pix?



hehe...you are really Stewie Griffen aren't you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous , that peppermint patty rocks .


----------

